# Heart Healthy For Men



## jar546 (Mar 5, 2011)

Germany is leading the way for men's health recommendations:

[video=youtube;xet6xEyDypc]


----------



## peach (Mar 5, 2011)

I know my husband stares at mine.. whether good or bad for his health..  

Who FUNDS these studies anyway?


----------



## peach (Mar 5, 2011)

Interesting that this link has 9-11 implications.... Keep listening.  I don't necessarily believe in conspiracy, but I think we knew alot before 9-11 than is being exposed..

Charlie Sheen is a nut, but when you click on the link Jar provided.. there's a lot to listen to.


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 5, 2011)

Refrain from looking for 5 years, yea that really was an accurate study     My heart is just fine but I do need to up my perscription on my looking glasses


----------



## mmmarvel (Mar 5, 2011)

Just amazing, they get studies on the environment, like global scam (warming) all screwed up.  However, when it comes to human health, these folks are right on.


----------



## packsaddle (Mar 5, 2011)

guess I'm going to live forever.

hey, peach, can you send me some photos?


----------



## brudgers (Mar 5, 2011)

packsaddle said:
			
		

> guess I'm going to live forever.hey, peach, can you send me some photos?


Michael should start seeking reimbursement for his meals at Hooters from his health insurance.


----------



## jim baird (Mar 6, 2011)

I only look just to the right of 'em.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 6, 2011)

Don't mean to break anyone's heart; http://www.snopes.com/humor/iftrue/breasts.asp


----------



## jar546 (Mar 6, 2011)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> Don't mean to break anyone's heart; http://www.snopes.com/humor/iftrue/breasts.asp


There is always one party pooper in the group.

Problem is, this is the German study and the snopes article is about the New England Journal of Medicine.

THERE IS STILL HOPE!


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 6, 2011)

Yea Francis thanks a lot     Besides I use the attached man's code.....observe one ot two while being approached from afar all the way up to the peripheral view distance on the attachement (spouse) because they are looking too and just waiting to knee you in the nads


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 6, 2011)

There's still hope  

Here’s how to;

1) lower blood pressure

2) ***** immunity

3) burn calories

4) improve cardiovascular health

5) ***** self-esteem

6) improve spousal relationship

7) reduce pain

8) reduce yellow spotting

9) reduce brown streaks

10) sleep less with more energy

Reference: http://www.webmd.com/sex-relationships/features/10-surprising-health-benefits-of-sex


----------



## brudgers (Mar 6, 2011)

jar546 said:
			
		

> There is always one party pooper in the group.  Problem is, this is the German study and the snopes article is about the New England Journal of Medicine.
> 
> THERE IS STILL HOPE!


 For the sake of science, I volunteer to keep looking.


----------



## 88twin (Mar 7, 2011)

does this mean i can finally throw out my oatmeal?


----------



## Yikes (Mar 7, 2011)

Speaking of using peripheral vision:

My cousin used to have a strategy when he was out with his wife.  Upon seeing another beautiful woman, he would turn to his wife and say, "Honey, doesn't she have a fantastic pair of SHOES"?

This worked for a while, until one day he came home  and found Nordstrom shopping bags & boxes piled around the living room, and his wife standing in the middle with a wicked grin.  She said:

"Remember all those shoes you liked soooo much?  Well, I_ bought_ 'em.  All of 'em."


----------

